

Former Apple CEO Sculley mulls BlackBerry bid - JumpCrisscross
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/former-apple-ceo-sculley-mulls-blackberry-bid/article15032799/?service=mobile#!/

======
pagekicker
He is setting himself up for some fairly easy mockery ...

